# Moving to Denia



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, first time poster here so be gentle.
In just over 3 weeks my wife 2 young children and Myself are moving out to Denia, it has been a dream to get out of the UK with rising prices and terrible weather to go somewhere where we can have a simpler, outdoor life.
Of course we are filled with excitment/dread and the prospect at starting over, not knowing anyone and of course the language barrier. 
So I thought I would start here to make some contacts and who knows find some like minded people.
I travel to work overseas every other week, and as such my wife will be at home with my two children who are pre-schoolers. We both love to dive and I am hoping to take up spear fishing at some point.
I plan to travel by car with all essential items and maybe do a trip back to pick up the rest that I could not fit in. Of course I will be looking to change my car to get a LHD on spanish plates so if you are looking for a swap or part ex-change we may be able to arrange something. 
Anyway any advice, tips etc get in touch.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fishfearme said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster here so be gentle.
> In just over 3 weeks my wife 2 young children and Myself are moving out to Denia, it has been a dream to get out of the UK with rising prices and terrible weather to go somewhere where we can have a simpler, outdoor life.
> Of course we are filled with excitment/dread and the prospect at starting over, not knowing anyone and of course the language barrier.
> So I thought I would start here to make some contacts and who knows find some like minded people.
> ...



I remember that feeling from quite a few years ago!!!

my OH travelled then & still does & yes - it's pretty daunting for your wife!!

we're in Jávea on the other side of the mountain, and my girls are much older now (11 & 15), & I have to admit that I don't personally know anyone in Denia with little kids

but tell your wife to shout if she wants any other help or advice


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to our little part of the Costa Blanca - good choice 

Traditionally the whole area around Denia, Javea and Moraira is quite expat heavy, which will help you a lot to get settled in during the first 1-2 years. Personally I don't know anyone with children here. No surprise cause the region seems to be very popular with retirees, especially during the winter 

Living expenses are quite low on "our" Costa (seems the Costa del Sol is as expensive as the UK *shrug*), so well done 


Hope your family will settle in quickly and don't hesitate to get your wive involved on our forums as well. There are lots of wives with husbands working abroad on here and I'm sure they will help her to settle in. After all it can be quite daunting to be here all by yourself for part of the time, especially cause everything feels new and strange and your command of the language won't be the best yet (*wink* JoJo, she's been there and done that)


¡Buena suerte!

Seb


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there 
Welcome . We did the move about 6 weeks ago to javea . I have two boys 8 and 2 so if your wife wants to meet up for a coffee give me a shout . Good luck with everything and enjoy your new life ... We love it here xx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello from a few miles inland from you, in Jalon.
Given that you are sorted on the employment front should make things a lot easier for you. You will be surprised how quickly your kids will adapt - having children certainly makes things much easier when it comes to being accepted into the Spanish community.
Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am 900 or so miles away from Denia, however I wish you a warm welcome from the sunny Island of El Hierro,

Hepa


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all, 
well this is a good start, my wife will get involved in the expat forum and I am sure that she will give you a call Bernice34.
We have so much to organize at home just now which has been mostly left to the wife to try and sort out, just in the process of arranging bank accounts.
Is it true I need an NEI number before I can open a bank account and if so if I have one will I be liable for income tax as my earning as from overseas?
We have purchased the Rosetta stone and plan to get involved with Spainish TV only (hey my daughter loves dora the explorer)
When it comes to friends we are not ageist, it is just good to speak with like minded people who have experienced similar things to us. I have however heard a lot of negative things about some of the Expat community seeing new arrivals as an easy mark is this really the case?
We are under no illusion it is going to be hard work for the 1st year at least, but for the most part we cant wait to get involved.
looking forward to getting there.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Initially I opened a Bank Account using my passport number, however that was quite some years ago and things may have changed. You will need a N.I.E. number, the Spanish system will not work without a number, I get asked for my N.I.E. number for the most stupid reasons. N.I.E. is easily obtained.

Regarding tax, mine are paid in the U.K. so I do not have to pay taxes in Spain. However please take advice from a Spanish accountant or Gestor. Your situation is somewhat different to mine and you really need expert advice. Also you will need to inform the Inland Revenue in the U.K. of your move,

Hepa


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishfearme said:


> Thank you all,
> well this is a good start, my wife will get involved in the expat forum and I am sure that she will give you a call Bernice34.
> We have so much to organize at home just now which has been mostly left to the wife to try and sort out, just in the process of arranging bank accounts.
> Is it true I need an NEI number before I can open a bank account and if so if I have one will I be liable for income tax as my earning as from overseas?
> ...


Hi , we recently got our Spanish bank account set up in London , a very helpful man at la caixa set it up for us when we were still in the UK . It is a non residents account but can be up graded when you get your NEI sorted . A word of advice Denia office for NEI is hard work . You have to go on a Friday to get your appt for the following week , you may have a long wait and they don't speak English . We went to Benidorm where you turn up wait your turn and it's stamped , make sure you have several photo copies of everything you need , we took 3 of everything . You have to leave the office to pay the 10 euros at the bank but I stayed in line and we got it sorted in less than an hour !! Which I think is a miracle if you read some of the post about NEI !! You have to return to the office 7-10 day to pick up your number/ form . We also managed to get Telefonica to sort out our phone line with out our number which since I have heard is a miracle as well ! You defiantly need it to buy a car and expect to pay a lot more than in the UK . Hope this helps and this was all done very recently .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi , we recently got our Spanish bank account set up in London , a very helpful man at la caixa set it up for us when we were still in the UK . It is a non residents account but can be up graded when you get your NEI sorted . A word of advice Denia office for NEI is hard work . You have to go on a Friday to get your appt for the following week , you may have a long wait and they don't speak English . We went to Benidorm where you turn up wait your turn and it's stamped , make sure you have several photo copies of everything you need , we took 3 of everything . You have to leave the office to pay the 10 euros at the bank but I stayed in line and we got it sorted in less than an hour !! Which I think is a miracle if you read some of the post about NEI !! You have to return to the office 7-10 day to pick up your number/ form . We also managed to get Telefonica to sort out our phone line with out our number which since I have heard is a miracle as well ! You defiantly need it to buy a car and expect to pay a lot more than in the UK . Hope this helps and this was all done very recently .


wow that's good!!

what time did you get there?

I meant to ask you when I saw you - we have to get my dad done (when we can persuade him)

so you just took your forms & photocopies - did you need photos?

& I'm guessing that was for your 'resident' bit of paper too? - did you get one of the new smaller ones I'm hearing about - or the old A4 bit of paper?


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> wow that's good!!
> 
> what time did you get there?
> 
> ...


Hi , we got there quite late initially about 12 ish , but we still got it sorted in about 20 mins , then when we went back 9 days later we got there around 10 and waited about 10 mins . It is very efficient and they are very helpful ... I would rather drive to Benidorm than go back to the office at Denia ANYDAY !! Yes we had all our passport size photos and we ended up with just a piece of paper ? Not quite sure if we are going to get anything else like a photographic I'd card ? Had to give 2 photos in . Hope this helps with your dad xxx


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks Bernice,
I am still not sure as to wether I should just stay with an offshore account and pay money to have funds transferred as we need them?
My wife will get her NEI for sure but as I said I work out of the country and do not want to have to pay tax whilst living in spain as I will not be working there.
Very helpful advice.
Thank you.


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Ok on another note, how difficult was it to get internet, I really need this for work purposes and would need this put in as quick as possible, who provides the best internet service in the javea /Denia area and how much are we looking at for installation/ per month?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi , we got there quite late initially about 12 ish , but we still got it sorted in about 20 mins , then when we went back 9 days later we got there around 10 and waited about 10 mins . It is very efficient and they are very helpful ... I would rather drive to Benidorm than go back to the office at Denia ANYDAY !! Yes we had all our passport size photos and we ended up with just a piece of paper ? Not quite sure if we are going to get anything else like a photographic I'd card ? Had to give 2 photos in . Hope this helps with your dad xxx


I wonder what they wanted the photos for?

I asked because I had heard they wanted them in some offices - although they don't actually NEED them 

unfortunately there is no photo ID, so you won't get anything else


do you mind bringing yours on Monday - just want to see if it's just a NIE or if it's what it should be -that you have signed on as resident - which is what we need my dad to do

don't want to get him all the way to Benidorm only to be told he has to go to Denia for the 'residents list'


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I have never had any problems at all getting my NIE & Residencia from the Denia office, however, my Asessor did prepare all my paperwork AND make an appointment for me so I didn't have to join that ridiculous queue. Only cost me 40Euros for him to do all that and well worth it.


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

MADE IT!!!
okay so I am here in Denia, wife and kids to follow this week. Going through a bizzare range of emotions all from WOW to What the hell am I doing here.
The drive down was pleasant enough would have been better if there had been someone else to share the driving, getting into Spain the TOM TOm went banana's with the new road system so all in all 1 hiccup in 1600 miles was pretty good going.
I hope that i get a chance to meet up with some of you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm too far away to have a meet 1200 miles to the South West, my father used to live near you in El Portet, Moraira. It is a nice part of Spain,

Hepa


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations. Shout if we can help with anything.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishfearme said:


> MADE IT!!!
> okay so I am here in Denia, wife and kids to follow this week. Going through a bizzare range of emotions all from WOW to What the hell am I doing here.
> The drive down was pleasant enough would have been better if there had been someone else to share the driving, getting into Spain the TOM TOm went banana's with the new road system so all in all 1 hiccup in 1600 miles was pretty good going.
> I hope that i get a chance to meet up with some of you.


Hi there , hope you have settled in well . If you fancy meeting for a drink we are available ... My other half has been running his business for the last 2 months and would like to get out and meet a fellow newbie ! Give us a shout if you fancy it . We don't have babysitters so it would have to be in javea ( they have slides on the beach ) . Take care 
Bernice x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi there , hope you have settled in well . If you fancy meeting for a drink we are available ... My other half has been running his business for the last 2 months and would like to get out and meet a fellow newbie ! Give us a shout if you fancy it . We don't have babysitters so it would have to be in javea ( they have slides on the beach ) . Take care
> Bernice x


I know someone looking for babysitting


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I know someone looking for babysitting


Woo hoo , is it your DD ? We should hook up so she can meet the cherubs !!! ( well one is a cherub the other is something else !!) 
B x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Woo hoo , is it your DD ? We should hook up so she can meet the cherubs !!! ( well one is a cherub the other is something else !!)
> B x


that would be the one

I have a cherub & a something else too - except that the one who looks like a cherub is even more of a something else, than the something else..................if you see waht I mean


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

fishfearme said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster here so be gentle.
> In just over 3 weeks my wife 2 young children and Myself are moving out to Denia, it has been a dream to get out of the UK with rising prices and terrible weather to go somewhere where we can have a simpler, outdoor life.
> Of course we are filled with excitment/dread and the prospect at starting over, not knowing anyone and of course the language barrier.
> So I thought I would start here to make some contacts and who knows find some like minded people.
> ...


good luck to you all, we moved to El Campello, just down the coast, just under 2 years ago, we bought a LHD car in England and still have it, we have not needed a NIE number as the passport number seems to work just as well, I opened my bank account with Halifax overseas and did that on the phone, I have got my daughter now 13 into local school and registered on the Padron (local council). the thing with the NIE seems to change with the area/person you speak to, I have got a temporary sip card and my daughter has been able to go on school trips which you need the police permission to go on using the passport, but I understand that if you buy anything you will need the NIE...car ect.. my son is at an english school as he is in his GCSE year, so his was an easy transition.. my daughter loves the school here and everyone is very friendly, with regards to the expat community, all i would say is that you never trust anyone you wouldn't trust at home.. we have, overall, had a fab experience and if I needed to go back tomorrow I would still be glad we did what we did.. be yourself and enjoy yourself in the sun, use markets for food and learn the language from the locals are my top tips...... good luck xx


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

sunshineseeker said:


> good luck to you all, we moved to El Campello, just down the coast, just under 2 years ago, we bought a LHD car in England and still have it, we have not needed a NIE number as the passport number seems to work just as well, I opened my bank account with Halifax overseas and did that on the phone, I have got my daughter now 13 into local school and registered on the Padron (local council). the thing with the NIE seems to change with the area/person you speak to, I have got a temporary sip card and my daughter has been able to go on school trips which you need the police permission to go on using the passport, but I understand that if you buy anything you will need the NIE...car ect.. my son is at an english school as he is in his GCSE year, so his was an easy transition.. my daughter loves the school here and everyone is very friendly, with regards to the expat community, all i would say is that you never trust anyone you wouldn't trust at home.. we have, overall, had a fab experience and if I needed to go back tomorrow I would still be glad we did what we did.. be yourself and enjoy yourself in the sun, use markets for food and learn the language from the locals are my top tips...... good luck xx


Well done!
I love reading posts like yours
We are also looking to move to Alicante, near El Campello, we would probably be staying at Bonalba Golf resort...
We have two boys, 5 and 3 and we are looking into schools in the area, and i am glad to hear some people have made it, it is encouraging
Best regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Well done!
> I love reading posts like yours
> We are also looking to move to Alicante, near El Campello, we would probably be staying at Bonalba Golf resort...
> We have two boys, 5 and 3 and we are looking into schools in the area, and i am glad to hear some people have made it, it is encouraging
> Best regards


lots of us have made it:clap2:

that doesn't mean it's always easy............


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> lots of us have made it:clap2:
> 
> that doesn't mean it's always easy............


Yes i know, i never said it was
Regards


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Heya

...and another welcome from Javea. Denia is truly nice, Im sure you will love it.
I wandered into a random local bank and opened an account with my passport - the terms (interest, possibility of credit etc) are slightly worse, but if you dont need that, there shouldnt be a problem. If you rented your new home, the agent can probably hook you up with the things you need without an NIE.

Hasta luego, Morten


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Well done!
> I love reading posts like yours
> We are also looking to move to Alicante, near El Campello, we would probably be staying at Bonalba Golf resort...
> We have two boys, 5 and 3 and we are looking into schools in the area, and i am glad to hear some people have made it, it is encouraging
> Best regards


good luck to you, have you been to Bonalba before? do you have access to a car? we looked at Bonalba when we first arrived but decided it was a little to far for us, we live the other side of Campello in Coveta Fuma, however, as I, like you have children I wish I had moved into the town centre..it is easier to mix with the brits and the Spanish and for the boys to meet with their friends... not so much of a prob for you now but may well be in the future...just my thoughts...where are you from? why are you moving? when are you thinking of coming here (sorry so many questions lol) I was origionally from Watford in Hertfordshire and had an opportunity to move do to a redundancy opportunity!!! personally i think you are doing the right thing with the age of the kids they will pick up Spanish alot quicker than mine...(and me) lollane::clap2:


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

sunshineseeker said:


> good luck to you, have you been to Bonalba before? do you have access to a car? we looked at Bonalba when we first arrived but decided it was a little to far for us, we live the other side of Campello in Coveta Fuma, however, as I, like you have children I wish I had moved into the town centre..it is easier to mix with the brits and the Spanish and for the boys to meet with their friends... not so much of a prob for you now but may well be in the future...just my thoughts...where are you from? why are you moving? when are you thinking of coming here (sorry so many questions lol) I was origionally from Watford in Hertfordshire and had an opportunity to move do to a redundancy opportunity!!! personally i think you are doing the right thing with the age of the kids they will pick up Spanish alot quicker than mine...(and me) lollane::clap2:


Hi, yes i have stayed in Bonalba many times, it is nice and peaceful, i just liked it, but i haven't visited other places yet so it is not definite that we will be staying there.
Yes you are 100% right, it is far, i do drive so for me it isn't a major issue but for my wife it would be as she doesn't drive yet. ( no license )
Watford isn't far from me, we are in Muswell Hill, we want to move simply for a more laid back and outdoor life, also, the cost of living, rent, weather....etc usual reasons really, also, i just feel good in spain and i hope that good feeling will remain if we move there.
That's great for you and your children, i am sure you will all pick up the language, it is only a matter of time.
How is life there in general?

Best regards


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Hi, yes i have stayed in Bonalba many times, it is nice and peaceful, i just liked it, but i haven't visited other places yet so it is not definite that we will be staying there.
> Yes you are 100% right, it is far, i do drive so for me it isn't a major issue but for my wife it would be as she doesn't drive yet. ( no license )
> Watford isn't far from me, we are in Muswell Hill, we want to move simply for a more laid back and outdoor life, also, the cost of living, rent, weather....etc usual reasons really, also, i just feel good in spain and i hope that good feeling will remain if we move there.
> That's great for you and your children, i am sure you will all pick up the language, it is only a matter of time.
> ...


the great thing about Campello is that there is a fantastic, clean and cheap tram system, taking you to Alicante one way and Benidorm (and then changes for Javea, Denia ect) the other way, I love travelling by the tram even though i can drive... in general life is fab, all the things you want to experience is here, the only downside is that when you get used to the peace and quite you then realise how much you miss your friends/family.. everyone promises to visit but that doesn't happen always... when I drop of my daughter in school i often walk along the beach (a world away from Watford and Muswell hill!! lol) and you just feel at peace.. the only downside is that now my son is 16 (he went to the english school in alicante because he was in his GCSE years,) he is going back to England to college as he wants to study music production.. the opportunity is not here for him... he has thoroughly enjoyed his (nearly) 2 years here and says that it is the best thing we could have done for him for his education and he has some fantastic friends...as your boys are younger they will thrive here.. i have another friend who i met on the forum and she moved with her young boys further up the coast, if you pm me your email address i could put you in touch with her and she can give you more of a pointer as her boys are closer to your childrens ages.. I say try the way of life but always keep an opening in case you decide it is not for you.. good luck x


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

sunshineseeker said:


> the great thing about Campello is that there is a fantastic, clean and cheap tram system, taking you to Alicante one way and Benidorm (and then changes for Javea, Denia ect) the other way, I love travelling by the tram even though i can drive... in general life is fab, all the things you want to experience is here, the only downside is that when you get used to the peace and quite you then realise how much you miss your friends/family.. everyone promises to visit but that doesn't happen always... when I drop of my daughter in school i often walk along the beach (a world away from Watford and Muswell hill!! lol) and you just feel at peace.. the only downside is that now my son is 16 (he went to the english school in alicante because he was in his GCSE years,) he is going back to England to college as he wants to study music production.. the opportunity is not here for him... he has thoroughly enjoyed his (nearly) 2 years here and says that it is the best thing we could have done for him for his education and he has some fantastic friends...as your boys are younger they will thrive here.. i have another friend who i met on the forum and she moved with her young boys further up the coast, if you pm me your email address i could put you in touch with her and she can give you more of a pointer as her boys are closer to your childrens ages.. I say try the way of life but always keep an opening in case you decide it is not for you.. good luck x


Hi, fantastic, that's great, here, after the school run, we sit in traffic for ages, so i'd rather walk along the beach instead lol
Thanks for your info, and yes please about putting me in touch, i will pm you my email address
Thanks very much
Best regards


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

sunshineseeker said:


> the great thing about Campello is that there is a fantastic, clean and cheap tram system, taking you to Alicante one way and Benidorm (and then changes for Javea, Denia ect) the other way, I love travelling by the tram even though i can drive... in general life is fab, all the things you want to experience is here, the only downside is that when you get used to the peace and quite you then realise how much you miss your friends/family.. everyone promises to visit but that doesn't happen always... when I drop of my daughter in school i often walk along the beach (a world away from Watford and Muswell hill!! lol) and you just feel at peace.. the only downside is that now my son is 16 (he went to the english school in alicante because he was in his GCSE years,) he is going back to England to college as he wants to study music production.. the opportunity is not here for him... he has thoroughly enjoyed his (nearly) 2 years here and says that it is the best thing we could have done for him for his education and he has some fantastic friends...as your boys are younger they will thrive here.. i have another friend who i met on the forum and she moved with her young boys further up the coast, if you pm me your email address i could put you in touch with her and she can give you more of a pointer as her boys are closer to your childrens ages.. I say try the way of life but always keep an opening in case you decide it is not for you.. good luck x


Hi, fantastic, that's great, here, after the school run, we sit in traffic for ages, so i'd rather walk along the beach instead lol
Thanks for your info, and yes please about putting me in touch, i will pm you my email address
Thanks very much
Best regards


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck with your new life in Denia. I've been visiting the Northern Costa Blanca since 2002 - several times a year and still love the area. As you probably know, there is always something going on in Denia. A local told me that Denia, in addition to national holidays, takes all of the ones from Valencia and Alicante!


----------

